# Renew yellow slip(residence card(



## Waleedkhan44 (Aug 15, 2017)

How to renew yellow slip residence card in cyprus


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Go to your local immigration office. They will tell you what you need to do and make an appointment for you. EU citizens no longer need to renew as any newly issued yellow slips for EU citizens do not have an expiry date now.
If your yellow slip has an expiry date you will obviously need to renew it just this once and then not again.


----------



## Waleedkhan44 (Aug 15, 2017)

Thank you so much for your reply.after marry in Cyprus we got yellow slips.
For eu partner no expiry date.
For none eu partner five years yellow slip.
Now we live other eu country .for more than six months .we afraid our yellow slips still valid or not .we call immigration office and emails but no reply come


----------



## Krishni (May 5, 2017)

Veronica said:


> Go to your local immigration office. They will tell you what you need to do and make an appointment for you. EU citizens no longer need to renew as any newly issued yellow slips for EU citizens do not have an expiry date now.
> If your yellow slip has an expiry date you will obviously need to renew it just this once and then not again.


Hi Veronica,
My first MEU 2 issued in 2011 and the 2nd one was 2016. Both had expiry dates. 

Now I am studying in the UK and at the moment, I don't have a house in the UK. When I am going to apply my next MEU 2, will I have a problem? If I submit a letter from the university, will they accept my application or reject? Could you please advice me?


----------



## Krishni (May 5, 2017)

[


----------

